# Opinions on Quote for Sub in 2004 745Li



## erunithug (Jul 10, 2007)

I got a quote for a sub with box, amp, and installation as follows:
1 1000 watt JL Audio Amp (monoblock) $999.95
1 JL 13in W7 sub in carpeted JL box $1279.95
1 Stinger Power Distribution Kit $119.99
3 Hours Labor ($75/hour) $225.00
1 Custom Amp Rack $75.00
and then a $570.00 discount for a total of $2276.28 after tax.
What do you guys think?


----------



## rogan (Sep 13, 2007)

IMO the JL amp is highly overrated and it's not cheap either. For less dollars you could get a DLS A6 amp which will beat the JL in all departments and it's stable down to 0.66ohm so it'll handle the weird voice coil configuration of the 13w7. At 0.75ohm it'd be putting out around 1500rms I guess so would give you some more headroom too. The DLS brand also has a heap more prestige than JL and is aesthetically way better so it's added snob value too. I've got a DLS A6 and am very very happy with it.

The JL amp is class D so it'll make more power on less current compared to the DLS which is Class AB. But if you're looking for control and things like damping factor a good class AB is the better option (generally)

DLS site here: www.dls.se

Now the 13w7 is a monster of a sub. Regarded as one of the best sq / spl hybrid subs out there. It's an expensive beast that needs a fairly big enclosure circa 2ft3 for sealed. The 13w7 isn't the best sounding sub in the world nor is it the loudest but it does the combination of loud with sound quality very well. Some JL fans will tell you the W6 older model was a better sounding sub.

Really the only other subs in the 13w7 category are the RE Audio XXX http://www.reaudio.com/ and the Image Dynamics IDmax http://www.imagedynamicsusa.com/index.php . I love my IDmax12 but then I'm biased.

My only question is what are you going to do with the rest of the system. That much bass will way overpower just about any factory set-up (I have no idea what system the 745Li has). If you're leaving it stock up front then you'll probably only need half the power and half the sub.

To be honest you get what you pay for in installs, ask to see some pics of their previous work so you can get an idea of how good they are and whether their finished product looks like they've spent the extra time to do things right


----------



## bpautosound (Jul 9, 2007)

when you say custom box and amp rack do you mean a square simple box built to spec for the w7. were will the amp be mounted?

Also one other thing i would do 2 12w3v2 instead with a jl 500/1
The box for a w7 will be the same size as a 12w3 box. This wil cosmetically look better in your trunk and still have an awsome sound. By the way a much less load on your electrical system. 1000 watts requires alot of juice.


----------



## erunithug (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. The box is built by JL specifically for the W7. I'm not totally sure about where the amp will be. He mentioned something about building a rack for it.


----------



## bpautosound (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you care about keeping you trunk space?


----------



## erunithug (Jul 10, 2007)

Not so much trunk space, but i want access to the spare if that would be possible.


----------



## bpautosound (Jul 9, 2007)

You can always get the w3's fiberglassed one on each side the amp along the back wall then you still have all the room for luggage. You will then be able to remove the spare with no problems. Here's a sample of a car I did about 2 years ago. sorry for the poor pic


----------



## erunithug (Jul 10, 2007)

that would have been nice to do when i had my e class. but how would i be able to get to my nav dvd and also my jack/battery?


----------



## rogan (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't know the boot layout of your car (ski pocket / folding seats) but another option to consider is an infinite baffle (free air) capable sub. Negates the need for a box although power handling is reduced. This is what I'm considering with a pair of IDmax 12 but have no ski pocket or folding seats in the e39 so might have to make a few alterations (depends on the legality).

With a 2.5ft3 box there should be enough space for the box and amp up against the rear of the seat leaving access to all the other bits. You could have the box angled upwards to free up access to the spare at the base. here's some pics of my old Alfa 156 with a 80litre enclosure and still full access to the spare


----------



## bpautosound (Jul 9, 2007)

Since the enclosures would be molded to your existing panels or side walls they would have a snug fit. There would only be a small bracket securing the whole enclosure which can easily be removed for easy access.


----------



## aburime1 (Aug 21, 2007)

hey you can save your self about a 1k bucks if you order your own sub and amp. here's a web side that has that same amp for about 550 and the sub is under 700 bucks http://www.etailelectronics.com/Mer...3&Category_Code=CarAudioAmps&Store_Code=etail


----------



## erunithug (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks again for the replies guys.

rogan - i dont have a ski hole or folding seats

bpauto - i do want something custom built into my trunk. as far as subs and amps go, what would you recommend? i originally wanted 2 12 inch W7s. what subs do u think i should go with and what amp should i run to them?

aburime - thanks for the link. have you ever purchsed from that site?


----------



## bpautosound (Jul 9, 2007)

First question is how much bass are you looking for? A. Good enough for you inside only B. want to be heard a block away. C. somewere in the middle

Also understand that if you add to much bass your mids/highs will be drowned out by it.


----------



## rogan (Sep 13, 2007)

Rightee, if space is a concern and you were wanting 2x12w7 then that's a huge amount of bass. Another sub to throw in the mix is the RE Audio XXX 12 http://www.reaudio.com/specs.html#sp_xxx

The old model RE XXX was copmparable to the 13w7 in sq and nearly there but not quite with spl. The new model RE XXX has 54mm of one way Xmax - that's simply outstanding. You might not have heard of RE but they're been around for a while and they';re damn good subs. In a sealed box you're looking at 1.1ft3 for a RE XXX12 so it's a nice small enclosure. With that sub in the boot you won't have any problems with bass getting into the cabin but you'd need to do a fair bit of sound deadening in the boot cos it's gonna rattle everything in there.

When I was testing the IDmax10, I had it running off about 500rms in the boot of a Jag. There's sound deadening for Africa between the boot and the cabin and a fuel tank in between too. Still made a power of noise in the cabin. The Jag was alot more deadened than the E39. So simplest solution: RE XXX 12 in a 1.1 sealed box in the boot, amp with about 2000rms at 1 ohm and a fait bit of sound deadening.

And yet another sub to throw into the mix: the Fi Q12. Newish US based company but Scott the guy who runs it has been around for ages and was part of RE until there was some major disagreement that I know absolutely nothing about. Haven't heard it but I'd expect it to be one hell of a good sub and at US$259 incl shipping you can't go wrong.
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...nid=15470499951b89d/shopdata/index.shopscript

Now for amps, DLS A6. will do about 1600rms at 1 ohm at 14v and will run fairly cold. That's what I run and I'm well happy with it. $625.00 at http://www.uscaraudio.com/cgi-bin/usstore.cgi?user_action=detail&catalogno=A6


----------



## erunithug (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks for all the great info.
i havent heard of those brands rogan. ill have to look into it and see if any shops around here carry them so i can listen to them.
to answer your question bpauto, i would like it to be somewhere inbetween. great sounding on the inside, but i want it to be noticed. i dont want sooo much bass where its uncomfortable. i remember back in high school my friend had a brand new range rover on 20's. in those days, 20's were the biggest rims. and he had 3 jl w6's with i think 1600 watts going to them. it was hard to breathe in that car because of the bass.


----------



## Amalan (Jul 2, 2007)

rogan said:


> Rightee, if space is a concern and you were wanting 2x12w7 then that's a huge amount of bass. Another sub to throw in the mix is the RE Audio XXX 12 http://www.reaudio.com/specs.html#sp_xxx
> 
> The old model RE XXX was copmparable to the 13w7 in sq and nearly there but not quite with spl. The new model RE XXX has 54mm of one way Xmax - that's simply outstanding. You might not have heard of RE but they're been around for a while and they';re damn good subs. In a sealed box you're looking at 1.1ft3 for a RE XXX12 so it's a nice small enclosure. With that sub in the boot you won't have any problems with bass getting into the cabin but you'd need to do a fair bit of sound deadening in the boot cos it's gonna rattle everything in there.
> 
> ...


you know your audio  i have 2 12in fi ssds in my 05 745Li in a custom designed box by pete at team toxic bass. they sound amazing but i do have logic 7 so my mids and highs def do not get drowned out and the bass sounds alot cleaner since i stole the signal from the stock subs so the audio signal is already processed for subs. the car does rattle alot on the outside but it sounds clean on the inside i just cant have the sunshade up otherwise itll slap against the rear window making an awful sound.

heres a video of the system 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GWXQQP6I

the cost of my whole system and installation was roughly around 1000-1100


----------



## erunithug (Jul 10, 2007)

amalan - i actually ran across your video on youtube before. $1100 including the box? do you have pics of the subs in the box? i really want to get some ideas. and can you access your spare wheel?


----------



## Amalan (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah 1100 all together heres a run down of the list

2 12in fi ssds- bought them off a friend for 300
team toxic bass 4th order ported bandpass box-250+90 shipping
PA2400DB- 210 (it has now been upgraded to a sundown audio saz-1500d)
kinetik hc1800- 150
peripheral line output converter- 40
wiring/fuses- 60

the only thing i really had installed was the line output converter which cost me like 15 bucks

here are pics of the box










team toxic bass sends you blue prints of your box and they give you one see thru one with no measurements that you are allowed to share.





































it pushes back further i just didnt have the subs mounted in this pic and didnt want it all the way back










and since it is a box it is easily remove able i have it held in place by metal L brackets on the corners so i can easily move them to the side and pull the box out in case i need to access the spare wheel, which i had to a couple of months ago.


----------



## erunithug (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks a lot for the pics. after doin some thinking, i think im going to try and have a custom box built into the car. try to make it look like its part of the car. we'll see, im not in a rush.


----------



## acmw (Sep 6, 2005)

How is it going to be installed is it going to be integrated? or do you have a crossover?


----------

